# Soldering Irons: What's your weapon of choice?



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking it's time for a soldering iron upgrade and would be interested in hearing what you guys are using.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

just picked up a Hobbico 60 watt for 10.00 at the hobby shop.. wide tip,, 
CJ


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Buy the best and cry only once!!! Ungar is my choice. I have 3 of em and love all. The only reason i have 3 is I had my original from the 80's " Still" and found 2 more at yard sales.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I use an Ungar stain glass window 1000 degree iron. Ungar was bought out by Weller I think. i use a potentiometer to control the heat because I rarely need that much unless i am soldering a spring steel 1/24 chassis. perhaps it is overkill and maybe a tad expensive, but it has served me well for over two decades and shows no signs of letting me down. 
probably others will have more sensible solutions and i will be interested in reading.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a 60 watt Ungar, now Weller. It has served me well for 10 years. Especially when I was racing RC's and it works great for scratch building slot car chassis too! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Weller WESD51 Digital Soldering Station


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You'd think with all the soldering I do.... :lol: 

Cheapie Radio Shack dual temperature iron, and pp sent me a variable temperature station he snagged on line for a decent price. I've looked at Wellers, and love the tip assortment, but the prices have always been a hurdle I just can't get over. Replacement tip prices are high too, as I like the really small ones.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a Weller station that I picked up cheap, Stations are nice as they tend to be very consistent with the heat & you have a wide assortment of tips & wattages available.

Boosted


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You'd think with all the soldering I do.... :lol:
> 
> Cheapie Radio Shack dual temperature iron, and pp sent me a variable temperature station he snagged on line for a decent price.


Hey Joe, Finally, .... the extra set of tips arrived for that iron I got for ya. Will get them in the mail after I wake up from my turkey day nap! :thumbsup: pig


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah the more expensive stations have interchangeable tips, variable wattage, and are temperatue regulated. If you have multiple soldering applications this flexibility is great. If you solder a few similar things a single wattage iron is fine. This is very analogous to the differences between a Parma controller and a Difalco controller, you pay more for flexibity and features. With any soldering system it's always essential that you learn how to solder correctly and practice.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

preparation is everything in soldering as it seems to be in all aspects of building and finishing. prep, prep, prep!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

alpink said:


> preparation is everything in soldering as it seems to be in all aspects of building and finishing. prep, prep, prep!


Al is exactly right, Clean, parts, flux, pre-heat, solder 

Boosted


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Garage sale season is past but if you can find an old gun for cheap,.......The internal contacts on the resistor bar get corroded over time, (they work like a slot controller) so spending ten minutes taking the gun apart for a good cleaning will make a 30 year old gun work like brand new.

Irons aren't my tool of choice, prefer a gun with a fine tip anyday.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here ya go. Inexpensive and efficient. Can't go wrong. I have one and it's awsome. I bought a few different tips when I got it too.

http://www.mpja.com/TEMPERATURE-CONTROLED-SOLDER-STATION/productinfo/18895+TL/

Only 7 showing in stock. Hurry [email protected]!!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Weller.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

440s-4ever said:


> Garage sale season is past but if you can find an old gun for cheap,.......The internal contacts on the resistor bar get corroded over time, (they work like a slot controller) so spending ten minutes taking the gun apart for a good cleaning will make a 30 year old gun work like brand new.
> 
> Irons aren't my tool of choice, prefer a gun with a fine tip anyday.


Wish I had kept my dad's Weller gun. It was so easy to use.

I have one of them high amp Weller irons I picked up at a garage sale. It will
burn you eyebrows off if you get too close, but I hate the wire hanging off the back.
I got spoiled using a butane iron for work. It's faster, without the wire. But it
can also get too hot. Lately, I've been surprised with my battery powered Weller. 
It has a small sharp tip that is better suited for small soldiering jobs.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

any other input looking at getting a new one...the three i have are old barely work , but cleaning might help if I knew what to clean:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

maintenance is the most important thing before they fail. use a natural sponge with distilled water to wipe it off and always keep a little bit of solder on it. tin the surface of the iron often and simply wipe it on the damp sponge to remove the flux. no synthetic sponges and no tap or spring water. natural sponge and distilled water only.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wish I had kept my dad's Weller gun. It was so easy to use.


I think what I like most about a gun is you can set them down hot without needing a stand/holder cause of the larger mass, and they cool without unplugging. Every time I set an iron down, I bump the cord and because the body is so light, it goes flying or moves to a tip-down orientation and burns the table. And it's hot cause it's not trigger controlled.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I know this is like driving a Prius to a Mopar meet, but I like my RadioShack Cordless Battery-Powered Soldering Iron. Mostly I'm doing TycoPro repairs and I like something small that cools down quickly. Nothing large scale for me. It does chow the batteries if you use it a lot.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought one of those "Cold Heat" soldering guns, back when I first started messing with stuff. While they do work, if you get even a speck of solder in between the prongs, you'll have a heck of a time getting it out without breaking the tip. Iron cost... 22.00. Replacement tip.. 10.00. After I busted the 2nd tip, I gave up.. I know, you're supposed to heat up the joining surfaces, and not the solder... but sometimes close is too close!! :lol:


----------

